# Address to send Magazines



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Anyone have an address for a FOB (or other site) that could use a box full of magazines?

Thanks


----------



## Dathaidragon (May 5, 2010)

BS, 

What kind of mags are there?


----------



## TXborn (May 8, 2009)

I have Diesel performance magazines, Gun mags, Maxim, etc.... If anyone has an address for some troops that might be interested in them, I would be more than happy to ship them.... PM me the address and I will get them shipped

Thanks,
Jesse


----------

